# Wildlife beat me again today!!



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Went hunting today on some new ground with a friend of mine. When we got there it looked like a pretty good spot we walked down an old dirt road to a hill that over looked a field of standing corn with strips cut out of the corn. I started to call and about 12 to 15 mins. into the stand about half a dozen turkeys flew out of the standing corn in front of us about 200 yards away but we never seen anything come into sight. I figured that we must have had a coyote coming in that scared the turkeys. I think that the turkeys got the attention of something that was coming in because it seems to me that normally turkeys don't fly away they run away unless scared. Just was wondering what you all thought. I haven't called anything in for a couple of weeks now but still gotta try can't shoot'em from the couch. I'll have to call that spot again later.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd say you're spot on Ph. Give it another try.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

How long did you wait it out after the turkeys flew in? I might of been a bobcat? If it was distracted by the turkeys, he could of hung up a little bit. Them turkeys are pretty tasty..


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That's what I was thinking showme. We stayed another 10 or 15 mins. longer. We don't have a lot of bobcats around here and unfortunately it is illegal to shot them I myself have never even seen one but more and more people are spotting them around here so it very well could have been.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Predatorhunter said:


> That's what I was thinking showme. We stayed another 10 or 15 mins. longer. We don't have a lot of bobcats around here and unfortunately it is illegal to shot them I myself have never even seen one but more and more people are spotting them around here so it very well could have been.


For an animal that IL DNR took off the list of threatened species in 1999, they sure are taking their time on getting a season back open. I know they are supposed to be fairly strong in Southern IL, but I wonder about the rest of the state? Hopefully you guys will get a strong population reestablished and have a chance at a season soon. This time don't hunt them to near extinction though!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I think alot of these mid western states are doin a great job tryin to get these cats #s back up. Props to Iowa, there making a strong come back as well.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree with you chris in the fact that it seems like ILDNR drag there feet on a lot of things but in the matter of the bobcats I hope they wait and get this one right. Like I said I have never seen one myself ever. I'm not just out calling coyotes either I hunt different animals. I've seen what I thought were tracks but not an actual animal and I'm in central IL but like I said more and more people are sighting them just south of me so hopefully they are making a good come back.


----------



## Shadow Sniper (Jan 23, 2011)

Your right predator hunter, i have been seing a few for 2or3 yrs now. whats good is , i have seen young ones also. as well as other huntin buddys of mine.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That's good to here shadow sniper I hope that they keep having young ones and more of them keep coming north.


----------

